
From Bouncing Billiards to Quantum Search - ColinWright
https://arxiv.org/abs/1912.02207
======
ColinWright
The title should read:

Playing Pool with |ψ> : From Bouncing Billiards to Quantum Search

But whenever I try to submit that I get the message:

 _We 're having some trouble serving your request. Sorry!_

